# Snow Foam



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anybody supply snowfoam in the Antrim/Randalstown/Magherafelt areas?


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

No problem Viper


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Please don't mention non DW approved detailing stores on the open forum. You are free to link to sites and stores for any other type of items (within sensible reason of course), but our traders pay to advertise on here and so we don't allow non paying sites to be promoted for obvious reasons.

Thanks


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry viper the only reason i posted was because i am the irish rep for valetpro


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No worries  Can you help the OP via PM instead?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

yes m8 i will indeed


----------

